# SVS output- New room prediction?



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I have 2 sb12-NSD (replaced by SB-2000) subs and they are great. We sold our old house and I lost my theater space temporarily. I am currently building a new room and the subs have been in storage for almost a year. The old room was 12 x 17 x 7.5 feet. There was a corridor opening on the right hand wall open to the basement. The new room will be 14.5 x 22 x 7.75 feet. It will be a sealed and isolated room.

The subs were, and will likely be setup again, on the front wall at 1/4 width from sidewalls.

What kind of performance differences should I expect from using the same sbs in the new room?
Will the new larger room volume be compensated by a door on the new space?

I dont want to lose any of the tactile response I had in the smaller room. It was sweet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the new room will be sealed where the old room had an opening to the basement you may actually have better performance even though it's larger.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree, you should get better response. Congrads on getting a better room. How much treatment are you planning pre-set up? Are you going to build a riser?


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. Very encouraging. :T

The room will be extensively treated. No plans for a riser in this space. Bar stool row in future. The plan is for treatment in corners, on walls and also ceiling. A mixtiure of absorbtion and diffusion will be used. My old room was treated with absorbtion and corner bass traps only. This will be a new milestone in my HT evolution hobby for sure! :bigsmile:

Build thread here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ction/105577-oyster-bay-maritime-theater.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Placement of the subs will be a key factor. I assume this will be a dedicated theater room, so hopefully you will have several placement options along that front wall to experiment with. There is really no way to predict ideal placement in advance. If you haven't chosen an AVR/processor... placement will be less critical with Audyssey XT32.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Sonnie. These will be going into a dedicated room behind an AT screen wall. I'm hoping the standard 1/4 from sidewalls pans out. If not I can test along the width of the front. The room is a normal rectangle and is enclosed on all sides with a solid door. Or will be anyway. 

Its exciting to finally be able to hear what these puppies are capable of on an enclosed and treated space.

I miss my subs so bad!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new dedicated space and build thread, looks very nice and well planned out :clap: . As for the difference between you new room and old space, it will be grandiose. I hope you're prepared to get kicked in the chest :rofl2:you've been warned lddude:

Enjoy fellow HT enthusiast


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks. I cant wait to let these babies strut their stuff again.


----------

